# Speziell für Nylonfreunde: Strumpfhose geschlossen oder offen?...



## gauloises2 (24 Okt. 2015)

*In dieser Woche bin ich auf die Idee für meine erste Umfrage gestoßen, die sich speziell an die Nylonfreunde richtet:
Was findet Ihr bei Strumpfhosen reizvoller?: Die offene Variante oder die klassische, geschlossene?*

*1.) Offen:*


 

*2.) Geschlossen:*


----------



## dieteerdar (24 Okt. 2015)

Auf jeden Fall die geschlossene :thumbup:


----------



## webmaus666 (24 Okt. 2015)

Nur geschlossen , offen geht gar nicht.


----------



## Suicide King (24 Okt. 2015)

Eine Umfrage mit 2 ( oder in anderen Fällen auch mehr ) Antwortmöglichkeiten wäre bei einer Umfrage schon praktisch gewesen.
Aber ich bin auch für die klassische Variante.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Okt. 2015)

geschlossen sieht besser aus.


----------



## Dilbert (25 Okt. 2015)

Geschlossen. 
Wenn offen, dann im Schritt!


----------



## gauloises2 (25 Okt. 2015)

Dilbert schrieb:


> Geschlossen.
> Wenn offen, dann im Schritt!


Erst jetzt wo Du es sagst, fällt mir auf, dass man den Titel meiner Umfrage auch ganz anders verstehen kann! :thx: für den Hinweis! - Vielleicht starte ich auch nochmal eine Umfrage bezüglich der im Schritt offenen oder geschlossenen Strumpfhose. Denn ich bin mir garnicht so sicher, dass die offene gewinnen würde!


----------



## Padderson (27 Okt. 2015)

ich bin nicht gerade ein Fußfetischist, deshalb geschlossen.
Aber :thx: für die interessante Umfrage:thumbup:


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Geschlossen! Offen sieht irgendwie doof aus


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

geschlossen


----------



## nylonfan78 (7 Okt. 2018)

Geschlossen ist schöner


----------

